# Man Jailed After Biting Head Off Gecko



## Lan (Dec 6, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051207/ap_on_fe_st/gecko_bet

they should arrest that mantis-eating chick too.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Dec 7, 2005)

what has the world come to when ya cant even eat


----------



## hortus (Dec 7, 2005)

yeah its not animal cruelty if its breakfast


----------



## Jwonni (Dec 7, 2005)

sick and twisted i mean come on $10 thats like £6

i would eat a leaf for such a petty amount never mind something thats gonna get blood and guts on me


----------



## ibanez_freak (Dec 7, 2005)

Yeah, but seems like a more rounded number ya know? Although £6 sounds really stupid here, $10 souins much better although its the same ammount.

Or is this just my strange sub-concious mind :?: :?

LoL, I dunno, but I'm sure someone agrees with me on that. But I don't think for £10 I would bite any things head off even. The blood must taste so horrible and think about the actual animal being killed. Not really a breakfast. If people want to eat geckos that's fine but couldn't they kill it in a more humane way?

Although I did think that pic of the mantis eating a gecko was pretty cool :lol: 

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Dec 7, 2005)

i know what you mean, but yknow if yur feeding fruit flies to mantids did yknow that fruit flies have similar brainwave activity as humans do, as in how their attention shifts etc... they also have the same sleeping pattern as us and there's a lot of genetic similarities. so i think just because a lizards bigger and got eyeballs people feel sorry for it - but what about all the poor flies!

not that i care, i've sentenced about 40 to death just today :lol:


----------



## Orin (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm kind of scared since I was a pest control operator years ago. I purposefully killed thousands of small mammals and millions of insects. They'll one day round us all up and execute us like they did the people in charge of the last holocaust. Every time you swallow you kill millions of germs. You murderers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hortus (Dec 14, 2005)

w3rd theres only so far you can take being neurotic.

if you hit an animal with sticks and poke it with hot irons thats animal cruelty

if you bite an animals head of thats lunch


----------



## Jwonni (Dec 14, 2005)

only lunch if its chewed and swallowed


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Dec 14, 2005)

what if you was just using it as mouthwash


----------



## louie (Dec 14, 2005)

some of you (hint hint) are sick


----------



## Ian (Dec 14, 2005)

lol Jonald, thats a great idea!


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Dec 14, 2005)

One: if it was mouthwash, it still wouldn't be lunch

Two: don't care who you are, this is a bit disturbing


----------



## Lan (Dec 14, 2005)

Hmm... I think a poll is in order.


----------

